# Adam Schiff for Brains is Now a Broken Human Being.......He Needs Psychiatric Help NOW !



## nononono (Feb 3, 2020)

*What ever his " Inner " personal vendetta was/is towards Donald J. Trump ( Citizen ) it has now been *
*exposed for the whole world to see.....and the whole world sees that he needs help fast....*
*He's got something wrong mentally and I surmise that it has something to do with his association
in the past with Ed Buck....
This goes waaaaay beyond any TDS .....*








*Below is a list of symptoms from " Ed Bucks " Cocktails....*


*Immediate Side Effects of Meth Use*
The effects of meth can last anywhere from 8 to 24 hours, which is a relatively long time compared to other substances. Meth users will often stay awake for several days straight if they engage in binge use. During this time, users may experience any of the following negative side effects:

Anxiety
Increased heart rate
Chest pain
Suppressed appetite
Aggression
Insomnia
Flushed or itchy skin
Muscle twitching
Hallucinations
Paranoia
Raised body temperature
Another immediate risk of meth use is overdose . Heat stroke, heart attack, and seizures can occur if someone takes too much of the drug. If not treated immediately, an overdose can result in organ failure and possibly even death.
*Ready to get help?*
Don’t waste another second. Enter your number to receive a call
from a compassionate treatment expert.
Contact a treatment expert


*Long-Term Health Effects of Meth Use*
If meth abuse is continued over a long period of time, the brain begins to rely on its effects and creates a need for its use. This dependence can then turn into addiction — one of the most dangerous of all long-term effects of meth use. Other possible long-term health effects can be divided into physical and psychological categories.
The possible physical effects of chronic meth use include:

Respiratory issues
Heart disease
Liver failure
Bulging eyes ( sarc )


----------



## LMULions (Feb 4, 2020)

either Adam, or the people so invested in him they spend hours a day attacking him, at the direction of their hive-master.  Definitely either him or his fans.


----------



## nononono (Feb 4, 2020)

LMULions said:


> either Adam, or the people so invested in him they spend hours a day attacking him, at the direction of their hive-master.  Definitely either him or his fans.



*Nice Iowa results from Democrats .....Huh !*
*
Talk about a CROOKED Party.....Wow.
*
*And Adam Schiff for Brains is " Their " Poster Child....*


----------

